# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  أندرويد 5.0 الآن على 1.6 بالمئة من أجهزة أندرويد

## mohamed73

للمرّة الأولى منذ  إصدارها، ظهرت نسخة أندرويد 5.0 – Lollipop الأخيرة ضمن إحصائية غوغل  الشهرية التي تكشف فيها عن نسبة توزّع إصدارات أندرويد المُختلفة على  الهواتف والحواسب اللوحية بنظام أندرويد.   وما زالت نسخة (جيلي بين) هي الأكثر استخدامًا حيث تُشغّل 44.5 بالمئة  من أجهزة أندرويد بإصداراتها: 4.1 و 4.2 و 4.3 في حين يُشكل إصدار الكيت  كات 4.4 نسبة 39.7 بالمئة من مُجمل أجهزة أندرويد المتوفرة بين أيدي  المُستخدمين.  حاليًا أصبحت جميع أجهزة غوغل الرسمية من سلسلة Nexus تقريبًا تعمل  بإصدار أندرويد الأخير، بالإضافة إلى عدد من هواتف موتورولا مثل Moto G و  Moto X بجيليه وبعض إصدارات HTC One،  وهاتف LG G3 في حين بدأ التحديث  بالوصول مؤخرًا بشكل محدود لهواتف سامسونج مثل S5 و S4 و Note 3. وبالتأكيد  سنرى ازديادًا بنسبة استخدام أندرويد 5.0 في إحصائية غوغل للشهر القادم.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

